# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Kibarlı Sağlık Ürünleri Para İadesinde Yapmıyor! Bunlar dolandırıcı

## anau2

*Kibarlı Sağlık Ürünleri Para İadesinde Yapmıyor! Bunlar dolandırıcı*
Kibarlı Sağlık Ürünleri Para İadesinde Sorun Çıkarıyor! ısmaıl C. | 23 Şubat 2013 15:30 Kibarlı Pazarlama Day. Tük. Mal. Rek. ve Kırt. Ltd. Şti. 06.12.2012 tarihinde cemre lahanalı içmeler abu hayat (lahana suyu) ve Varitex isimli ürünleri 4 adet abu hayat lahana suyu 1 adet Varitex 350 TL ye aldım.

Firmanın bana söylediği süre boyunca kullandım hiçbir şekilde faydasını görmedim 4.01.2013 tarihinde aldığım ürünleri tekrar firmaya iade ettim iade etmeme rağmen 1 buçuk ay her gün telefonla arayarak en sonunda para iademin sadece 150 TL sini bana 20.02.2013 tarihinde gönderdiler.

Diğer 200 TL mın gönderilmesini istediğimde ancak bu kadarını verebileceklerini ilettiler. Gerekçe olarak ta 1 adet lahana suyunun bir kısmını ve Varitex adlı ürünün de bir kısmını kullandığımı ilettiler.

Kaynak:Kibarlı Sağlık Ürünleri Para İadesinde Sorun Çıkarıyor!
Geniş Bilgi: Geniş Bilgi: http://www.dogaltedavi.net/f259/kiba...anax-6250.html

----------

